# Steroids And Piranhas



## Metan (Apr 7, 2016)

Read that aquarists introduce into the water the hormones. Enter topical steroids in the aquarium with piranhas, for example to accelerate the growth of Serrasalmus ?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Link to article?

Its a bad idea and will just shorten the life of the fish... a varied diet is your best bet.


----------



## Metan (Apr 7, 2016)

Website Russian. With this method, forced to breed many difficult species. Instead of injecting hormones injected into the water with rastvoritelei dimetilsulfoxid, which increases the permeability of the skin of the fish.
http://ru-aqua.ru/index.php?pid=444
http://proakvarium.ru/books/secret/14.htm


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Interesting.

I've thought about this all the time.
(I have a doctor's ok to supplement my testosterone to keep me in the high end of the spectrum, and it makes a differenece, I have of course thought about somehow introducing it to a fish or two and see what happens.

I don't know, though... would it be testosterone or another hormone that would enhance growth such as that to which we refer?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

It would likely be HGH as most species are sexually dymorphic and testosterone would only work 50% of the time.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Now that's what I wanna get my hands on, some HGH... but it's hard as hell to get ahold of... and if you can, it's expensive a sh*t.


----------



## Metan (Apr 7, 2016)

Injections testosterone of propionate doing to people within its injections for rapid fish growth. Description stanozolol ( on this drug when it was caught on doping control Sprinter Johnson) tablets form is introduced into the water with the fish. The list of drugs is enormous. On fish farms for the sake of quick profits as well the food not simple food, with the use of hormones. I thought in Canada or America there are users who have tried it. In Russia this method is used for breeding and accelerate the growth of the other popular fish.


----------



## Metan (Apr 7, 2016)

Piranha_man said:


> Now that's what I wanna get my hands on, some HGH... but it's hard as hell to get ahold of... and if you can, it's expensive a sh*t.


I think this is true only for Serrasalmus. Pigocentrus long to catch ))) Pigocentrus grow faster. Just for the sake of great growth for example.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

wow...i have no comment on this... -- other than the thought of -- please provide a large "natural" environment with good food and your fish will flourish.


----------



## Metan (Apr 7, 2016)

my tank is a drip system water change. Fish are happy and growing quickly. Caribe is about 35 cm. Thought there are people who tried this experiment.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

cool -- no worries...


----------



## Metan (Apr 7, 2016)

Sanchezi said:


> cool -- no worries...


Well, if Rhombeus, which I bought will be Rhombeus, and not Sanchezi ))))


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------

